# Why are boulders always in the way?



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Big ass rock right in the middle of our footer ditch, 6'x5'x3' figure it weighs around 10k lbs? Got it drug out with a 9 ton machine and skidded into the back yard. Make a nice conversation piece for the HO.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Put it inside the house before you frame and it will be even more of a conversation piece.:whistling


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol yeah not sure they'd go for that. Hard enough to convince them to let us put it in backyard for now.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Around here the whole ground is a rock


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's an unwritten law of the universe....:laughing:

boulders & BIG arse trees....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Put it inside the house before you frame and it will be even more of a conversation piece.:whistling


Seen that before, huge ass boulder so big it actually was part of the shower and the other part protruded in the living room. It was pretty bitchin.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> Why Are Boulders Always In The Way?


If they weren't in the way...you would not know they were there.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Had one that was the size of a 12 ton dozer, took 3 days to move it out of the way.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

At first glance, I though the thread title was... "Why Are BUILDERS Always In The Way?"... :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I live in the land of no rocks. That rock would cost 10k here. Biggest rock I have ever hit digging was a three foot diameter red granite rock.

Cole


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> I live in the land of no rocks. That rock would cost 10k here. Biggest rock I have ever hit digging was a *three foot diameter red granite rock.*
> 
> Cole


And let me guess.....It was right in the way. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> Big ass rock right in the middle of our footer ditch, 6'x5'x3' figure it weighs around 10k lbs? Got it drug out with a 9 ton machine and skidded into the back yard. Make a nice conversation piece for the HO.



Cuz, way back when the Earth was being built.....:whistling

Pretty certain Dayexco was involved in this....

Them dam Excavator Guys made a deal with God to place boulders in the way so they could get extra money to get 'em out of the way...:whistling:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

tgeb said:


> And let me guess.....It was right in the way. :laughing:


Actually it was, but it was the only rock/pebble we found in the whole basement dig.

Cole


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Just curiosity.... is it less expensive in your area to dig it rather than drill/blast it?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Just curiosity.... is it less expensive in your area to dig it rather than drill/blast it?


There really isn't any reason to blast a rock that small. Just move it with a machine. If your machine is too small then you could drill and split it. 6x5x3 is roughly 15k lbs. if it is granite.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

hmmmmmmm hammer......


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I hate boulders too.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Rino

Did you hammer the whole area or was some blasted? We always advise blasting. Of course, we don't have a hammer for our excavators due to lack of ledge around here.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

It was blasted, but the rock was really hard. The driller wore out 3 bits drilling the site. That Hitachi is the blasters machine. He let us use it because the HO complained about a crappy shot. He charged the HO $22,000. We still had to hammer a good portion of the bigger stuff. You can see in the last pic how the rock is lifted from the blasting.

I love hammering because we have a hammer and that equals $$$$.

Also in the last pic the shelf in the back is for a crawlspace. HO decided on that to save some money. Kind of a waste IMO. They had to had and extra footer and part of a poured wall to make the crawl space.


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey rino. U reckon that will settle any???:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow nice job Rino. Bet that was a fun adventure. Lol


----------



## Dozerman56 (Dec 11, 2009)

I want to vouch for Morning Wood. Been in NC for 20 years but did a site job in Rockport MA 25 years ago. Aptly named, hardest dadgum rock I've eer seen.


----------

